# OMH



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Made a double batch of soap this morning. I had to move quick with this fo which was about 8 months old from fullmoon herbs. I poured it and I put it over my ac vent in my bathroom. I just checked on it, it has been made for about 40 minutes and sitting their. It looked like it was gelling in the middle so I touched it and it is all oil? I have never had that happen before? Bad FO or what? What do I do with it, you can't dump it down the drain? Geeeeeezzzz...


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Oopss put this in the wrong area  should have been for the soap!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

While I don't insulate my soaps, I also don't put them near AC... It is the heat reaction that helps with saponification.. So you can rebatch this by putting it all in a big double boiler and cooking until it comes together and melts and glop into molds.. Rebatched soap is wonderful...


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought maybe you were meditating


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

It was awful...I ended up getting a garbage bag and throwing it out!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, that's a bummer. Better to put it (every bit you can get out of the molds) in the crockpot or a SS pot (double boiler is best, but needs to be SS, no other metal and especially not non-stick) on the stove and cook for a while.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

MRFBarbara said:


> While I don't insulate my soaps, I also don't put them near AC... It is the heat reaction that helps with saponification.. So you can rebatch this by putting it all in a big double boiler and cooking until it comes together and melts and glop into molds.. Rebatched soap is wonderful...


Rebatched soap IS wonderful! Ugly, but wonderful  So wonderful that I may try hp. It changes the lather. I don't know how- but it really does!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

If you didn't feel like rebatching it would have made a great laundry soap. I had a soap turn out similarly. I was soooo disgusted. It was a full 7 pound batch. Oily, goopy, yukko. I left it in the mold a really long time and then made my laundry soap out of it... It was bay rum and made more than 5 gallons of super-thick gloop and I'm STILL using it! 

Mmmm, imagine that much OMH laundry soap! Yummy clothes!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And soap that is gelling hot due to fragrance oils does look jellyied oily on top until several hours later. I would not have thrown it out so quickly. My Honey soap does this, it's part of how it saponifies because of the heat of the honey fragrance oil.

Next time give it several hours....and don't touch gelling soap!!!! It can burn you!

What scent? Vicki


----------

